# Am I making it up?



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

So they say I have to live with it...I won't take that...do I though? So they think it isn't as bad as I feel...is it? I feel like complete #### all the time...nauseas, cramps, diarrhea, anxious and wanting to cry. All the blood came back fine, the colonoscopy, the endoscopy and the gastric emptying test...what does this all mean?







Why am I going through this, as you are too...but why??? I just want to know what to do? With all the high tech things we have we can't find a med that will help us? What is that? I had to demand tests be done on me by my GI doctor, I think he thinks I am coo coo







but I am not!!! I just want to know how to fix this. 25 years old...I can't work full time, my mom has IBS and tells me I just gotta find a way to live with it and it is so hard because I have IBS and GERD and PTSD and panic disorder and yeah well I know this stuff shouldn't be controlling my life but you know what for the past 14 years I have been living with this and it stinks, literally







and I need some advice....


----------



## psuchick402 (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought the same thing when EVERY ONE of my tests came back normal. This including a colonoscopy and the other one where they shove the tube down your throat.Clearly, yours is due to stress. They say stress really has an effect on IBS. I know when I am stressed, I hold it all in my stomach.Get some meds for your other disorders, start exercising. Seriously, even if you feel bloated, the exercising will get things moving whether it's gas or other things. ALL the time I want to skip the gym because I feel sick but once I go and do it, I feel so much better and A LOT better the next day.Try yoga too. It has helped me more than you know.AND KEEP YOUR STRESS UNDER CONTROL!


----------



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

I haven't gone to any of those tests yet. I didn't see the point, if it's IBS all they do is tell you it's IBS and pretty much do nothing for you. So what's the point? I went to get blood work done and a stool test done. They told me it was fine, but I should go to gastro. I said forget that.


----------

